

Show HN: Timely – Changing location recommendations to maximize user efficiency - gthinkin
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/timely-make-most-out-your/id1022562586?ls=1&mt=8

======
aakashboss
interesting idea. what api do you pull the data from, yelp or foursquare?

